

Are Google engineers reading YCNews? Here's a feature request: a Gmail notifier - MikeCapone
http://michaelgr.com/2008/11/17/google-homepage-feature-request-gmail-unread-emails-notifier/

======
etal
<http://www.google.com/ig>

Add the Gmail, Gcal and Sticky Note apps and set it as your home page.

